
Ask HN: Addictive web based platform puzzle game - dools
In about 2011 or 2012 there was a web based indie platform puzzle game that came out and won a bunch of awards.<p>It was a really simple look and feel with a stick figure running around on platforms and then I think you could rotate the entire screen to solve the puzzle.<p>Sorry for te vague description :(<p>Any clues?
======
gus_massa
Braid?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_(video_game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braid_\(video_game\))

~~~
dools
Thanks but it was just web/browser based. No graphics just black and white
with a single stick figure.

------
dools
Got it!!

[http://continuitygame.com/playcontinuity.html](http://continuitygame.com/playcontinuity.html)

